# InterVideo WinDVD 4



## foofighters (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a Toshiba laptop (3 years old) and it has a DVD/CD player. When I first got the machine, it would play DVD's just fine. The other day I put a DVD in and I got this message: Create Overlay failed. Please lower your screen resolution or color depth and try again.

I have lower the resolution and color depth and still get the message. I even reloaded the InterVideo software from the disk and still get this problem. Something has changed and I do not know what. Any suggestions?


Thanks,
Foofighters


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Give some of these things a try.
http://player.interactual.com/help/support/articles/0015.asp


----------



## foofighters (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the infoemation. I tried everything and it still does not play.


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Maybe you upgraded your video drivers and they have to be rolled back...Not sure if windows update set to automatic could do this...Edit I also read elsewhere that having NETMEETING running can cause this issue.You may not have an HP but this link talks about this issue http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...35176&admit=-682735245+1154805361172+28353475


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you tried going back to a Restore Point, before the problem started?

Also, this helped a couple other people recently, but may not help with your problem. But it might.........
In your device manager, right click on your burner, and click "Uninstall". After it uninstalls, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and install a new driver for you.
Good luck!


----------

